# extended reach caulk gun? Any opinions?



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Anyone have any experience with this?http://www.greschlers.com/long-reach-caulk-gun/ It'll add just shy of 4' to my reach. I need to caulk a 5th floor window from the 4th floor roof next door but the buildings are 3' apart. 



I can't think of any safe way of accomplishing this task and am thinking of trying this extension caulk gun. 



I'll harness up and pray, and this should work for what I need it, but curious if anyone has any opinions or suggestions for this type tool.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Actually thinking of one of these because it will fit 10 oz tubes.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Good luck controlling the bead from that far away... and pushing it in with your finger (I assume gutter corners) sounds like it will be out of the question.

Pretty sure those are for gluing sub-floors without leaning over open floor joists. 

Lifts don't get you where you need to be?


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

That thing has got to be a pain to control the bead. Never the less tool in the caulking. 

Set up a ladder?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

1985gt said:


> T Never the less tool in the caulking.


 LOL, How?



1985gt said:


> Set up a ladder?


5 stories up and buildings are 3' apart? 

I think I have a pic of the window. I can think of no way to caulk this thing. Complete break down of the system; salesman should have said no way, production manager should have said no way, installers should have said no way. All are no longer with the company and I am cleaning up the mess they caused 4 years ago.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

See attached image. This pic is taken from the 4th floor roof of the building next door.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

I can't stop laughing!:laughing: 

I want to see pictures of you or one of your guys actually caulking this thing.

Moral support is all we can offer here.:thumbup1:


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

LOL.

I have a petzl harness, an a.t.c belay device, and some climbing rope if you need it. You could belay from the roof down, caulk the window and climb back up. Shoot, I have enough rope you could actually belay the entire way down. 

Think how cool you will look dangling around with your 4' caulk.:yes:


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

LCG said:


> Think how cool you will look dangling around with your 4' caulk.:yes:


LOL you had to get that in there some how, huh. 

Never rock climbed nor dangled over the side of a building before. Not sure my first time would I like to be self taught.


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

I gave our "Building Sciences Group" a lesson in rappeling for this water test. They work too hard for me though.. :whistling:

I have to inspect steep roofs all the time. I need to find out the regulations for scaling these things.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

"Never the less tool in the caulking" What was meant was how would you caulk it and tool in the caulking with a caulking gun like that.

You *could* set up a ladder on that, I would have a extra person around though and be tied off.

You could do a simple cantilever walking plank. Again have an extra guy or two around and tie off. 

bosun's chair.


Got an aluminum scaffold plank? if it's long enough that should work to cantilever over. 

A ladder would probably be easiest. 


Anyway you do it remember to keep puckered up. :thumbup:


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I thought about setting up a plank across the wall and resting it on the window sill, but the sill is about 3" I'm not trusting my life to 3". No idea what a cantilevered walking plank is, no idea what a bosin chair is, and too lazy to look it up. 

How would you suggest setting up a ladder, horizontal from roof to wall? No way you could setup a ladder from the ground. 


I'd rather spend the $100 for the tool than risk my life for the ben franklin. I'm not going to hang over nothingness 5 stories down. I know it'll be the sloppiest ugliest caulk job of my entire life, but I don't care, so long as the window stops leaking. The SAFEST way I can think of is with the extended caulk gun, and roped off. Maybe not the best, but I wold prefer to go home at the end of the day.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

I would use GT's idea about thhe aluminum plank. Have a guy applying positive pressure to the plank while your on it.

For an additional safety measure I would install a roof anchor to the the taller building and toss your rope over the side onto the other buildings roof top. When you are ready to walk the plank you can tie into this anchor keeping the tie-in point at least 2 feet above your head at all times. 

I would also install a tie off on the building adjacent. If for some reason all hell breaks loose and you fall you will have two anchor points.

If you fall the one above head will allow you to climb back onto the plank because you wont be so far below the window. The second will be to save your a$$ if the above head fails.

I must admit I am more daring than most and have spent allot of time 600' up dangling from rock faces and welding tanks in refineries 60' up with a welding rod in one hand and a bucket in the other.

You will also want to tie off your plank. The only thing worse than dangling 50' up is watching your lack of preparation hit someone in the head below.

Good luck and be SAFE whatever you do.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Grumpy,

What ever happened with this? Did you float across the great divide and caulk the window or did you purchase the caulking gun?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Aluminum plank. But I couldn't do it. We got all setup, roped off, etc... I got on it but couldn't take a step. I froze staring at the 2" window ledge the plank was supported. My new helper on his first day volunteered and did it effortlessly. Walking planks has never been a problem before. My dick shrunk a few inches that day.


----------



## CJJJPT (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi, a solution to your issues would be to check out www.GC-Gun.com


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Nope. I looked at that when I was hunting around for a solution and the price is significantly higher than the first caulk gun I posted. Plus tooling it in would be impossible. That's why we opted to do it the slightly more dangerous way, at least we know it's done and done and won't leak again.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> Aluminum plank. But I couldn't do it. We got all setup, roped off, etc... I got on it but couldn't take a step. I froze staring at the 2" window ledge the plank was supported. My new helper on his first day volunteered and did it effortlessly. Walking planks has never been a problem before. My dick shrunk a few inches that day.


:laughing:


----------

